# Danang Ent. KIA Bracelets



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2007)

I've been buying custom KIA bracelets from http://www.dangangenterprises.com for a few years now. I prefer the black ones over the stainless steel, but the black ones tend to break over time since they're aluminum. Anyone know where I could find a place that makes black steel ones?

Cool thing is I just ordered one and they engraved a scroll in it (kinda hard to see but you get the idea (arrived in less than a week). Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Looon (May 24, 2007)

I got mine here:

www.MemorialBracelets.com

I got stainless so it would last.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2007)

I have a stainless one too which has lasted longer than 4 of the black ones Ive had. Why cant they make a black steel one? lol


----------

